

Ask HN: How about a Web Framework Competition? - Envec83

One recurring discussion I have with fellow developers and entrepreneurs is about which is the best language&#x2F;framework for rapid prototyping and for building MVPs.<p>I heard people swear Rails is the fastest, while others claim Django is the best choice, while others yet claim raw PHP will beat anything.<p>Thinking about that I figured: why not run a competition to put those claims into practice? It could work like this:<p>1. Schedule a day for the competition (probably a Saturday or Sunday), and gather a list of people interested in participating<p>2. At the start of the competition, release a document to participants with an outline of the web application to be built. It would be something complex enough to challenge the participants and their stack choice, yet simple enough to be completed in one afternoon.<p>3. Participants may use any stack&#x2F;language&#x2F;framework they prefer. Once they complete the web application they submit it for judging.<p>4. One or more judges evaluate the submissions to see if they pass the requirements.<p>5. Once the competition is over we release a report with the results, including the fastest stacks used, the most popular ones, etc.<p>What do you guys think?<p>If you like the idea and would like to participate (either as a competitor or as a judge) send an email to daniel@kubic.com.br and we&#x27;ll try to get it off the ground.
======
cjbprime
The variance in programmer ability seems likely to be higher than the variance
between frameworks.

~~~
Envec83
Yeah I thought about this point. If enough people participated we could
mitigate this, but I am not sure if we could attract such number of
participants.

